# Music for wedding orchestra...



## piccoloisla (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello!

I'm trying to get ideas of music for my wedding. We have lots of musical friends so are planning to put together a small orchestra for the service.

We want some really joyful, uplifting music for the end of the service. Our ensemble will be strong on woodwind (clarinet weaker than the others), will have a small string section, decent percussion and limited brass (a couple of trumpets and maybe a couple of horns). We were thinking possibly the Doppio Movimento from Appalachian Spring as that makes the most of the woodwind, or something like the jig from St Paul's suite. What we'd really like is something like Finlandia but we don't really have the brass to pull it off. We could possibly arrange a piece for the instrumentalists we have.

I just wondered if anyone on this forum had any suggestions of pieces that might work - overflowingly joyful but not reliant on a big brass section?

Thanks in advance for any replies 
Isla


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I always thought the first two movements of Dittersdorf's symphony "Die 4 Weltalter" would make great wedding music.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Isla,

Tricky, as brass is so often the vehicle for musical expressions of the kind of joy to which you refer, but as you say an arrangement may be the answer.

The "overflowingly joyful" criterion immediately made me think of one particular piece, which would have the advantage of not being very long (a couple of minutes, give or take). Whether you'd consider the title suitable for the occasion would depend on your sense of humour, and perhaps that of others present. Having havered so far, I offer without further ado "Praise Be To God", the last movement from Walton's ballet suite (based on Bach) "The Wise Virgins", and immediately run for cover!

Every best wish for your big day whatever you decide.


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Dvorak's flute compositions? Or pieces from Mozart's work for flute and harp come to mind.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Joyous is good, but if you want to get all tender and romantic without being cliched, Leo Weiner's Romance for cello, harp and strings might work.


----------



## piccoloisla (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you for all your suggestions!
And, Animal Drummer, I like the 'Wise Virgins' suggestion - great music, although if we go with that we'll probably put it as "praise be to God" rather than "The Wise Virgins" in the order of service!
Isla


----------

